# New Q toy !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey all, I've used a few methods to clean my grates but always on the lookout for somethin new to try... The wire brushes scare the heck out of me after hearing of several incidents where a wire barb was ingested by someone...  I tried a stone type cleaner but they never lasted a real long time.... Maybe I didn't get the right one ?   So I seen this & figured I'd give it a shot...  First time using it tonite & thought I'd share...  I'll let ya know what I think of it a bit later or if someone already uses this type of cleaner, please give your 2 cents !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 23, 2016


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 23, 2016


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 23, 2016


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 23, 2016)

Never used one so please post a review...Looks interesting.

The stone type cleaners do wonders for pizza stones and baking steels.

John


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

Is it just wood? Can't tell from the tiny pictures in my phone...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> Never used one so please post a review...Looks interesting.
> 
> The stone type cleaners do wonders for pizza stones and baking steels.
> 
> John



Will do John, thanks !  Good info on the stones as well, thanks !

Justin


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Is it just wood? Can't tell from the tiny pictures in my phone...



Hey Case, yes...  Solid oak !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2016)

Are the groves deep enough to clean the sides of the rods can't tell from picture.  Waiting your review.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2016)

Will be watching this one...   Interested to see how long it takes to wear the grooves in it....  Is it thinner at the tip (the business end)  as to promote wear grooves faster ??


----------



## 3montes (Jan 24, 2016)

My grates are expanded steel so it wouldn't work for me. I agree about the wire brushes. I stopped using them when I started cooking for large groups of people. I use one of those chain mails to get the big chunks followed by crumpled up tin foil. Works well for me. I like to leave a little seasoning on my grates.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

Like the way it looks,I'll see how you rate it later.Please post a link as to were you bought it.Thanks

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks very interesting.

Where did you get it?

Al


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2016)

If it doesn't work you can always use it as a weapon of self defense.

HT


----------



## remsr (Jan 24, 2016)

There is a place right across the street from me called The Woods that sells them only they don't have grooves in the blade. It's just a sharp bevel that is intended to make the grooves after considerable use. I have been considering one but was looking for some pros and cons. The people who sell them say they work great, but why would they say other wise? I have seen an onion sliced in half used to clean a grill by sticking a meat fork in it and scribing. Never tried it can't bring myself to waste an onion.[emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the inquires all.  Ok, here's my take on this new toy.  I have to admit, I was a bit skeptical but this had really good reviews on Amazon. ( I don't wanna post an off site link as I seen a thread here a couple weeks ago that was saying not to do so.)  Anyway, if you are interested I did get this off Amazon... Just search for The Grate Scrape !  

So back to the review, I read that first you need to get your grill hot before using this the first few times as to get the grooves started.  So, last night using the GMG I cranked it up to 400* & started the cleaning.  The first use you do have to apply some decent pressure to get the grooves started, but that IMO is not a big deal as other methods I've used for cleaning the grates I've had to apply pressure as well.  This did get the grates clean after taking the first few minutes to start working the grooves in the narrowed down scraper end & the grooves formed pretty easy, I was impressed with how easy the grooves started forming... You can actually once the grooves are formed put quite a bit of pressure on the grates with this & it worked pretty dang good.  Some of the reviews mentioned that you could only use one of these per grill... I think I can use it with all my grills, I will just stagger the grooves so that each grill will have its own set of grooves... If this does or does not work, I will for sure update this thread !  So, only using this once so far I'd have to say that I'am impressed with this... So, the pros & cons so far... Pros so far:  Seems to clean good & I think it'll get better as the grooves get a bit deeper after a few uses, No worries bout wire barbs accidentally coming off & possibly getting into the food... The grooves are easier to form than I expected, yet I think this thing will last a LONG time.  Cons so far:  Only thing I can think of which is really no big deal to me, but may need to occasionally put some oil on the wood so it stays somewhat hydrated....  I will also update with pros & cons as I see them come up.  

Thanks for reading this & feel free to ask me if there's a question you may have that I didn't cover...  I'll do my best to answer it !  Below are some pics !

Before use.













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 24, 2016






After first use, grooves starting to form nice IMO !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 24, 2016


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 24, 2016







Thanks again for looking !


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

Justin Thanks I will Google it and when I get a new grill I will most likely order one.Thanks agian

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

tropics said:


> Justin Thanks I will Google it and when I get a new grill I will most likely order one.Thanks agian
> Richie



No problem Richie, hope that review was somewhat helpful.  If you end up having any other questions, just let me know !


----------



## b-one (Jan 24, 2016)

Seems intersting,I always check my grates well as I had a bristle stick to a steak before it stuck right in my gum line wasn't too impressed so I learned the hard way!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a cool tool!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank for the review Justin. Time to go through my scrap wood pile...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2016)

b-one said:


> Seems intersting,I always check my grates well as I had a bristle stick to a steak before it stuck right in my gum line wasn't too impressed so I learned the hard way!



Glad it was just in your gum though & not down your throat !  Scary stuff !  



redheelerdog said:


> That's a cool tool!



Thanks, I think I'm gonna really like it !  



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank for the review Justin. Time to go through my scrap wood pile...



No problem Case !


----------



## remsr (Jan 25, 2016)

In the first pictures it looked like it had pre grooves. Now I see that it is just like the ones across the street.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 13, 2016)

Have one of these paddles. Knocks the big crap off...works well as long as the grate is warm. I follow up with aluminum foil to get rid of the grit...


----------



## tds73 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have 2 of these for my Broil king gasser (one for round grates and one for the V shaped grates) and I love them.  They end up getting to the point that they will be in contact with both the sides and the top, once they get worn in a little. The key to forming the grooves is the hotter , the better. You never have to worry about wires and I believe they are "gentler" on the surface of your grates.

There are 3 or 4 sizes/styles available. I also got mine from amazon. These things will last a very long time. If they get worn to a point that you don't like, you could cut off the end, taper it, and start over.


----------



## jasper7 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks like a good tool, always like to get a first hand opinion on new gadgets.  For now though I'll stick with my four legged grill cleaner, named "sitka".   Not available on amazon.


----------

